# Guardiola:”Evitiamo la fine del Milan”



## admin (7 Marzo 2022)

Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


Che coraggio da parte di uno che si é costruito la carriera su Messi, un gol annullato a Sheva al Campo Nou e squadre con il code 'soldi senza fine'. Sentire parole del genere dal allenatore del City, squadra che 15 anni fa era assolutamente NESSUNO.


----------



## unbreakable (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


il milan ha vinto coppe campioni anche prima di sacchi e capello..anzi è un esempio di come si possa cadere e rialzarsi..io non la penso per niente come lui..voglio vedere se va via lo sceicco..questo è il primo a andarsene..


----------



## hiei87 (7 Marzo 2022)

Da quanto ha detto non traspare nulla di cattivo nei nostri confronti, anzi, è ben nota la sua ammirazione verso il grande Milan.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Da quanto ha detto non traspare nulla di cattivo nei nostri confronti, anzi, è ben nota la sua ammirazione verso il grande Milan.


Ovvio, ma la mezza frecciata l’ha tirata comunque. La conclusione è eloquente


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che coraggio da parte di uno che si é costruito la carriera su Messi, *un gol annullato a Sheva al Campo Nou *e squadre con il code 'soldi senza fine'. Sentire parole del genere dal allenatore del City, squadra che 15 anni fa era assolutamente NESSUNO.


Lì c'era ancora Rijkaard in panchina. Comunque sì, ha detto una cosa vergognosa.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio, ma la mezza frecciata l’ha tirata comunque. La conclusione è eloquente


Purtroppo siamo un caso unico nella storia moderna del calcio. Se uno pensa a una big decaduta malamente e nel giro di pochi anni, pensa al Milan. 
Speriamo adesso di esserci definitivamente lasciati il peggio alle spalle


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


Non fosse che il milan spalma la sua gloriosa storia su 100 anni e si appresta a festeggiare i 60 anni dalla prima champions(1962) , poi ne ha vinte altre 6 di champions, e il city non ha mai vinto una mazza.
Quindi, caro pep, che mazza di paragone é?
Ma paragonati al psg : i nuovi ricchi che vorrebbero comprare anche la storia che non hanno.

Che ne sai tu di uno zio , un nonno, un papà che raccontano al nipote e al figlio di turno storia e gloria vissuta ROSSONERA?


----------



## Shmuk (7 Marzo 2022)

Quante Champions avete, voi che volete essere "stabili" al top? Tanto per capire...


----------



## bmb (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


Ma per fare la fine del Milan prima devi iniziare a vincere.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”



Caro Guardiola quando finiscono i soldi normalmente finiscono i cicli.


----------



## Kayl (7 Marzo 2022)

"quando ero piccolo", avevi 16 anni quando Sacchi ha iniziato ad allenare il Milan, e da quello di Capello sei stato umiliato 4-0 col Milan che nel primo tempo fa il tiki-taka nella tua metà campo con oltre venti passaggi di fila, prima che Donadoni si rompa i maroni e vada in dribbling per servire Massaro a rete.
Il City non ha vinto ancora una mazza e ti preoccupi già? Porta a casa 5 champions prima di preoccupartene.


----------



## Zenos (7 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi per quanto possa fare male ha detto una sacrosanta verità.
Chissà se mai torneremo ai fasti di un tempo di certo per una società che punta all ecosostenibilità, e che prende Lazetic al posto di Vlahovic,la vedo davvero dura.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

semplice verità. Almeno speriamo di essere solo all'inizio di un ciclo che ci riporterà in alto.


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2022)

Intanto prima di "fare la fine del Milan" devono vincere almeno 1/3 di quello che ha vinto il Milan. Se domani il City sparisse tornerebbe ad essere ciò che è sempre stato.Il salto di qualità lo ha fatto solo il Chelsea.


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per quanto possa fare male ha detto una sacrosanta verità.
> Chissà se mai torneremo ai fasti di un tempo di certo per una società che punta all ecosostenibilità, e che prende Lazetic al posto di Vlahovic,la vedo davvero dura.


Questa estate devono prenderla per forza una punta da 20 gol. Non si presentino con Belotti.


----------



## EmmePi (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


Carissimo Pep. Posso assicurarti, senza ombra di dubbio, che il Milan vincerà la CL prima del City club stramiliardario.


----------



## EmmePi (7 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Intanto prima di "fare la fine del Milan" devono vincere almeno 1/3 di quello che ha vinto il Milan. Se domani il City sparisse tornerebbe ad essere ciò che è sempre stato.Il salto di qualità *lo ha fatto solo il Chelsea*.


...che con la cessione da parte di Abramovic tornerà per sempre nell'anonimato. E poi quanto ha vinto il Chelsea in Europa rispetto a noi?


----------



## numero 3 (7 Marzo 2022)

Siete un pò permalosini, non ha espresso concetti offensivi secondo me, ha detto una sacrosanta verità. 
Inoltre vero che i soldi aiutano ma per vincere devi creare una squadra e lui sicuramente ne è capace. Imprenditori che spendono e non vincono ne è pieno il mondo della sport.
Certo Man C non ha una storia alle spalle ma innanzitutto è più vecchio dello United e anche i Red Devils prima di Ferguson erano una mediocre, lo status di nobiltà lo si crea con il tempo e il City è sulla buona strada


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> ...che con la cessione da parte di Abramovic tornerà per sempre nell'anonimato. E poi quanto ha vinto il Chelsea in Europa rispetto a noi?


Rispetto a noi il confronto è impietoso quasi per chiunque, comunque hanno 9 trofei internazionali come i cugini e sicuramente meritano un posto tra le grandi d'Europa.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Marzo 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Siete un pò permalosini, non ha espresso concetti offensivi secondo me, ha detto una sacrosanta verità.
> Inoltre vero che i soldi aiutano ma per vincere devi creare una squadra e lui sicuramente ne è capace. Imprenditori che spendono e non vincono ne è pieno il mondo della sport.
> Certo Man C non ha una storia alle spalle ma innanzitutto è più vecchio dello United e anche i Red Devils prima di Ferguson erano una mediocre, lo status di nobiltà lo si crea con il tempo e il City è sulla buona strada


Be insomma parliamone…Champions 1968, 12 scudetti prima di Ferguson con altrettante coppe, non c’è paragone tra là due squadre di Manchester


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Siete un pò permalosini, non ha espresso concetti offensivi secondo me, ha detto una sacrosanta verità.
> Inoltre vero che i soldi aiutano ma per vincere devi creare una squadra e lui sicuramente ne è capace. Imprenditori che spendono e non vincono ne è pieno il mondo della sport.
> Certo Man C non ha una storia alle spalle ma innanzitutto è più vecchio dello United e anche i Red Devils prima di Ferguson erano una mediocre, lo status di nobiltà lo si crea con il tempo e il City è sulla buona strada


L'ultimo trofeo lo abbiamo vinto 6 anni fa e l 'anno scorso siamo arrivati secondi in campionato. Prendere come esempio il Milan come se fosse sparito dal calcio professionistico tipo il Nottingham Forest mi sembra quantomeno eccessivo.Altri club importanti hanno passato periodi molto più lunghi senza vittorie.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Marzo 2022)

Guardiola caro citi il Milan di Sacchi ma non citi il Milan di Ancelotti che ha vinto tanto ma meritava di vincere molto di più. Comunque il paragone è senza senso visto che oltre il Milan c’è un certo Liverpool dove oggi domina e vince ma anche lui ha passato anni bui doveva non entrava neanche in uefa Europa league eppure oggi viene preso tranquillamente a bastonate, perché vedi c’è un allenatore che ti è superiore è questo Kloop. Parliamoci chiaro Guardiola, hai rinnovato il calcio ma hai beneficiato di Xavi, Iniesta e di un certo Messi, giocatori che purtroppo non vedremo più. Ma io se fossi in te due domande me le farei…: l’ultima champions risale a dieci anni fa grazie ai tre citati…non è che sei un po’ il classico allenatore sopravvalutato pompato dai media? dieci anni che benefici di soldi illimitati allenando squadroni ma la champions la vedi con il binocolo, Mourihno che qui la maggior parte della gente gli da del bollito ha vinto più di te, un certo Allegri in questi ultimi anni ha fatto meglio di te con squadre meno forti…due domande me le farei caro Guardiola.


----------



## Goro (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


E' vergognoso come scarichi le sue responsabilità, lì tutti prendono 20 milioni l'anno e secondo Guardiola non hanno nemmeno l'obbligo di vincere. Troppo comodo così...


----------



## Lo Gnu (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


Diciamo che è stato poco elegante, contrariamente al suo stile. Però ragazzi, sono le stesse critiche che noi facciamo da anni.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> "quando ero piccolo", avevi 16 anni quando Sacchi ha iniziato ad allenare il Milan, e da quello di Capello sei stato umiliato 4-0 col Milan che nel primo tempo fa il tiki-taka nella tua metà campo con oltre venti passaggi di fila, prima che Donadoni si rompa i maroni e vada in dribbling per servire Massaro a rete.
> Il City non ha vinto ancora una mazza e ti preoccupi già? Porta a casa 5 champions prima di preoccupartene.


Il punto è che il City non ha mai fatto l’inizio del Milan


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è stato poco elegante, contrariamente al suo stile. Però ragazzi, sono le stesse critiche che noi facciamo da anni.


In realtà no, perché parla del dopo Sacchi, quando in realtà c’è stato anche capello e sopratutto Ancelotti


----------



## Lo Gnu (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> In realtà no, perché parla del dopo Sacchi, quando in realtà c’è stato anche capello e sopratutto Ancelotti


Credo abbia fatto del revisionismo storico, infatti è stato impreciso. Anche perché gli 8-9 anni senza champions da lui descritti non ci sono mai stati nel dopo Sacchi/Capello. Quindi il riferimento è al periodo post Ancelotti (seppur non l'abbia citato), che tra l'altro è l'unico periodo recente in cui siamo decaduti.

p.s. che poi tecnicamente non sono nemmeno 9 anni come lui dice, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


Chiacchiera pure, ma il city a livello internazionale che ha vinto fino ad oggi? Purtroppo la sciagura del Milan sono state le proprietà, avere lo sceicco come proprietario non è un merito, è una fortuna cui alcuni club hanno potuto attingere. Quanto al city, hanno speso come nessun altro, spendendo 50 milioni a botta solo per i terzini, per vincere in Europa la Coppa del nonno grazie al filosofo in panchina.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Marzo 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è stato poco elegante, contrariamente al suo stile. Però ragazzi, sono le stesse critiche che noi facciamo da anni.


Beh diciamo le cose come stanno: Guardiola è sempre stato un gran vigliacco e poco sportivo. Il suo atteggiamento è l'emblema dell'ipocrisia, è un altro Leonardo checchè se ne dica. Ricordo quando ci prese per i fondelli per la storia del club più titolato...


----------



## MagicBox (7 Marzo 2022)

Io lo vedo come un goffo tentativo di giustificare i ripetuti fallimenti in Europa…

per il resto, non mi sento di dargli torto: non augurerei a nessuna “grande” squadra abituata a vincere il decennio che abbiamo passato


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Marzo 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Da quanto ha detto non traspare nulla di cattivo nei nostri confronti, anzi, è ben nota la sua ammirazione verso il grande Milan.


Concordo, lui ha sempre avuto ammirazione verso il Milan, tra l'altro la frase "Tutti deridono il diavolo? Forse hanno paura che si rialzi" o roba del genere, pare che sia sua.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Marzo 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Concordo, lui ha sempre avuto ammirazione verso il Milan, tra l'altro la frase "Tutti deridono il diavolo? Forse hanno paura che si rialzi" o roba del genere, pare che sia sua.


Sì, viene affibiata a lui. In questo caso, il paragone con noi è poco calzante. Noi siamo crollati perché abbiamo venduto i pezzi grossi e smesso di investire, mentre loro non rischiano uno scenario simile. Al massimo rischiano la fine dello United. In ogni caso non credo avesse un intento denigratorio nei nostri confronti. Semplicemente siamo l'emblema della nobile decaduta.


----------



## Lo Gnu (7 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo le cose come stanno: Guardiola è sempre stato un gran vigliacco e poco sportivo. Il suo atteggiamento è l'emblema dell'ipocrisia, è un altro Leonardo checchè se ne dica. Ricordo quando ci prese per i fondelli per la storia del club più titolato...


Non lo so, è altrettanto vero che ha speso parole di ammirazione verso il milan del passato, ma anche per altri club italiani come Atalanta, Brescia o altri suoi ex colleghi allenatori italiani (Baggio e Mazzone). Infatti ho apprezzato molto lo stile quando invitò Mazzone per vedere una finale di Champions del suo Barca. 
L'ho trovato sempre elegante (poi non so se lo faccia per fare il paraculo ), tranne in questo caso appunto, dove è scivolato molto e non mi è piaciuto per niente.


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2022)

Questo ha vinto con:
Barcellona (quando Messi era al top)
Bayern (squadrone)
City (solo campionato)
Un altro del club mipiacevincerefacile 

che si lavasse la bocca prima di nominare il Milan


----------



## numero 3 (9 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Be insomma parliamone…Champions 1968, 12 scudetti prima di Ferguson con altrettante coppe, non c’è paragone tra là due squadre di Manchester



Credo siano 7 campionati inglesi vinti prima di Ferguson...Vado a controllare su Wiki ma prima degli anni 85/86 era un Torino qualsiasi


----------



## diavolo (9 Marzo 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Credo siano 7 campionati inglesi vinti prima di Ferguson...Vado a controllare su Wiki ma prima degli anni 85/86 era un Torino qualsiasi


La prima squadra inglese a vincere la coppa dei campioni, un Torino qualsiasi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Marzo 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Credo siano 7 campionati inglesi vinti prima di Ferguson...Vado a controllare su Wiki ma prima degli anni 85/86 era un Torino qualsiasi


Si ma perlomeno qualcosa ha vinto, il city il nulla cosmico


----------



## Giangy (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pep Guardiola dopo la vittoria contro lo United cita il Milan, come esempio da non ripetere:”"Sono un uomo esigente ma conosco i miei limiti e conosco i limiti dei miei giocatori. Non mi piace la sensazione che tutto sia facile, che il City deve vincere perché è il City, che se non vinciamo sette titoli in una stagione è tutto fallimentare... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto nel secondo tempo ed è stato una conseguenza del primo, in cui li abbiamo fatti correre tanto. Sono critico, ma quando giochiamo bene giochiamo bene. E oggi, nel secondo tempo, abbiamo veramente giocato bene. Ricordo il Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello, che vincevano in Champions League. Poi non hanno più giocato e vinto in Europa, per otto o nove anni, eppure quando ero piccolo il Milan di Sacchi era la squadra che tutti ammiravano nel mondo. Dobbiamo evitare che accada questo. Il più grande successo per una club è la stabilità, restare sempre al top”


Chissà perché citano sempre tutti il Milan, in modo negativo, addirittura anche dall'estero. Pazzesco comunque.


----------

